# μεγάλο παχνί



## altan (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi,

παχνί : manger

Does it mean any other? Or does Kazantzkis make an irony?


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 6, 2016)

No other meaning as far as I know. I should think an irony.


----------



## Themis (Mar 6, 2016)

Δεν βλέπω λόγο να θεωρηθεί ειρωνικό. Το κοινό τραπέζι απ' όπου τρώνε όλοι παρομοιάζεται με παχνί, κάτι που φέρνει επίσης στο μυαλό το κλίμα ηρεμίας και αποφόρτισης που επικρατεί εκείνες τις στιγμές.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2016)

Themis said:


> Δεν βλέπω λόγο να θεωρηθεί ειρωνικό. Το κοινό τραπέζι απ' όπου τρώνε όλοι παρομοιάζεται με παχνί, κάτι που φέρνει επίσης στο μυαλό το κλίμα ηρεμίας και αποφόρτισης που επικρατεί εκείνες τις στιγμές.



+1. 

Επίσης, είμαστε σε μοναστήρι, οπότε το παχνί μπορεί να προκαλέσει και άλλους συνειρμούς, με τον αμνό και τη φάτνη.


Το απόσπασμα στην αρχή της σελίδας, από τον ίδιο τον Καζαντζάκη στο 3':30", γαλλιστί:



daeman said:


> ...
> **Ο Καζαντζάκης σε μια συνέντευξη στον Pierre Sipriot, Γαλλική Ραδιοφωνία (Παρίσι), 6 Μαΐου 1955.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2016)

Not ironic, but one could argue that there is a little bit of _breaking of the fourth wall_ with this comparison of men and animals eating.


----------



## pontios (Mar 7, 2016)

I think he may be(indelicately perhaps) pointing out that the table smelt like a stable/manger.... with its rancid and pungent smells?


----------



## pontios (Mar 7, 2016)

(the smell associated with the table/refectory table, above, I think includes the dining room/refectory and perhaps even the diners/monks themselves ...they could be a smelly lot).So it could be an ironic dig?


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2016)

Themis said:


> Δεν βλέπω λόγο να θεωρηθεί ειρωνικό. Το κοινό τραπέζι απ' όπου τρώνε όλοι παρομοιάζεται με παχνί, κάτι που φέρνει επίσης στο μυαλό το κλίμα ηρεμίας και αποφόρτισης που επικρατεί εκείνες τις στιγμές.


+1
No irony; I read it as a simile (Türkçesi "mecaz" olduğunu sanıyorum).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Δηλαδή δεν σας προβληματίζει καθόλου που η Τράπεζα είναι με κεφαλαίο;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2016)

Why should it? To my mind, Kazantzakis just wants to emphasise the importance of the room* they all sat in, imply that the whole dining process is a holy thing etc. And before we get into the capitalised Dining Room discussion, let's try and find out if it's actually capitalised in other editions of this book as well :)



_____________
**τράπεζα* also means an area used as a dining room in monasteries.


----------



## pontios (Mar 7, 2016)

I think Kazantzakis is contrasting the pleasant smell of incense during the dawn church service (μου αρέσει η μυρωδιά του λιβανιού στην εκκλησία τα ξημερώματα) with the rather unpleasant smell of the refectory which he pejoratively or ironically (perhaps) refers to as the "great manger". Maybe he's using capitals to emphasise its greatness (not).

By table --- I'm referring to refectory table .. (and to the refectory = dining room of the monastery, as a whole, of course - as per my previous post).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2016)

Note that τράπεζα does not mean table here, but the dining room of the monastery (see definition in my previous post).


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή δεν σας προβληματίζει καθόλου που η Τράπεζα είναι με κεφαλαίο;



Όχι, γιατί τότε θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί επίσης γιατί το Μοναστήρι είναι παντού με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, όπως και το Άγιο Δισκοπότηρο. 



Palavra said:


> ... And before we get into the capitalised Dining Room discussion, let's try and find out if it's actually capitalised in other editions of this book as well :)...


 And most importantly, let's find out what's for dinner in the great manger. Pour manger.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι δικό μου επιχείρημα, αφού αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα κεφαλαία παραπέμπουν σε θρησκευτικούς όρους. Τεσπα, κι εγώ δεν το θεωρώ ειρωνικό, αλλά μπορώ να δω μια αποστασιοποιητική διάθεση.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι δικό μου επιχείρημα, αφού αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα κεφαλαία παραπέμπουν σε θρησκευτικούς όρους. ...


Και η Τράπεζα εδώ χρησιμοποιείται ως εκκλησιαστικός όρος, όπως γράφει η Παλάβρα στο #10 και στο #12: β. χώρος που χρησιμοποιείται για τραπεζαρία στα μοναστήρια.


----------



## altan (Mar 7, 2016)

2014 edition.


----------

